# What Do You Want To Talk About? (EnWorld edition)



## The_Silversword

Hi, Im Silversword, formerly of the WotC Off-Topic Tavern. We always had to have a "What do you want to talk about" thread. There was always one as far back as  I can remember, we went through quite a few of them in the short time I had been hanging around the Tavern. Theyd either get so full that they would implode on themselves, or some jerk would post something stupid and get it locked, but we always made another one, there was always a WDYWTTA thread, so, I figure if we're going to be hanging out here (nice digs by the way, and everyone seems pretty kool) why not have a WDYWTTA thread here! So, what do you want to talk about?


----------



## Grehnhewe

Yo Silver!

Well I want to talk about football, and not the American kind.  I miss the loving football discussions from the OTT.  Champions League today!


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

Steelers look like complete and total crap.
I am ashamed to be a fan.


----------



## Grehnhewe

My Chargers are going to be god awful RH. I am suprised they pulled one off with the Eagles. Rivers two picks in two games...big suprise.


----------



## Cyclone_Joker

Robin Hoodlum said:


> Steelers look like complete and total crap.



The Stealers are living embodiments of evil and deserve to be complete crap.


> I am ashamed to be a fan.



Good. You should be. Stealers suck.


----------



## Asmo

Season 8 of Dexter.


----------



## PigKnight

Asmo said:


> Season 8 of Dexter.



I did'nt know there were that many seasons of that. I swore there was like 5. You can only do so much with that premise. It was a good show. The D&D episode was one of my favorites.


----------



## The_Silversword

Well, guess we got a new cat, or a kitten anyways, it was supposed to be a temporary thing, but I think I'm stuck with the little guy now. Long story short, a few weeks ago one of the wifes friends found a stray cat with kittens, they was pretty bad off, My wife being the kind-hearted person she is agrees to take in the cat and the kittens to nurse them back to health, then the plan was to get rid of them, well one of the kittens didnt make it, one was doing pretty good, and the other one not so much. He was small and had trouble moving around, hes got like no coordination at all, Im thinking that hes probably brain damaged or something. The kids have named him Derp, which is kinda funny, but at the same time kinda sad. Anyways, the bigger kitten weened himself off the mama cat and started eating cat food, we found someone who wanted a kitten, so got him a home. So then mommy cat decides to run off, I dont know if she was trying to find the kitten we gave or what, but she left poor little Derp all alone, he hasnt got the eating thing down yet so we had to get kitty formula for him, so now the kids are all about taking care of the kitten and feeding it and trying to teach it to walk, I mean it was cute at first watching him roll around on the ground trying to walk, but now its just kinda sad really, but the kids are really attached, so it looks like we maybe stuck with little Derp.


----------



## Hand of Evil

Also got a new cat or I should say he got me, Scruffy.  Came to my door a couple of weeks ago and looked like he would not make it much longer, nothing but fur and bones, this was not a kitten but a year old to 18 month old.  Sweet little guy, took him to the vet, he was only four pounds, has three BBs in him.  

He is getting along a lot better, gaining weight slowly, now up to six pounds and is doing a lot better.  He goes back to the vet next week, where I have to get one of his claws taken care of, it is curved into the pad, don't know how they missed that the first visit.


----------



## Kramodlog

Excellent! Sophie replied to my email! She is knee deep in paper work because of her dad's death, but once that is settle she wants to have a drink with me! Huzza!

She even said she'd love to have a drink with me. Well, translated in English it could be love or like, but I think she wants me.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

Goldo's back in action!
He's got his mojo back!


----------



## Kramodlog

We shall see...


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok

Nah, she just can't afford this month's phone bill.


----------



## Kramodlog

Nah, her dad just died, she is getting moneyz. This friday.


----------



## The_Silversword

Congrats goldo, in other news, for the last few months or so Ive been doing alot of stuff that doesnt fall under my job description, ive been training people, solving server issues, fixing the copier and printers, basically Ive been doing everything, except run a brake press, which is what im supposed to be doing, anyways, I guess the suits upstairs have noticed so I got a raise! Set-up pay theyre calling it, an extra 1.16 on the hour, yay me!!


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Robin Hoodlum said:


> Steelers look like complete and total crap.
> I am ashamed to be a fan.






Grehnhewe said:


> My Chargers are going to be god awful RH. I am suprised they pulled one off with the Eagles. Rivers two picks in two games...big suprise.




Hey both of you: Shut the fudge up.    My Browns just traded Richardson for a first round pick from the Colts and decided to name Hoyer the starter.  Two games in and they've waved the white flag.  Hard.  Meh, at least the Packers look ok.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

I don't know what you're complaining about, ZB. We have the Dolphins. Nuff said.


----------



## Roadkill101

Finally got new employment and financial security regained.  Long story short, got laid off when a previous employer was re-adjusting shift schedules and was told in a closed meeting that no-one in my department was getting laid off.  Hello, unemployment.  Got a new job after two and a half months, which lasted all of three weeks and three days before being let go (a little matter of being weak in a skill-set being necessary that was not brought up in the interviews and not listed on my resume).  Hello unemployment again, which gets put on hold after two weeks in until my case for the short job gets reviewed.  The review came in today, am getting back pay from unemployment (so I can finally pay my mortgage. whew!), and then called up to come in to a new place for an orientation, and will start Sunday (it's 3rd shift, which I like).  Will be starting at the bottom, but the new company is growing and upwards movement is very possible (meaning I'll eventually get back to what I've been doing most of my life career-wise).


----------



## Roadkill101

@ The_Silversword.  As I understand it, it was _your daughter _who named the cat Derp in the first place.  So maybe the weird name issue is a product of your genetic traits .  Anyhoo, congrats on the raise.  I used that service you mentioned, your place of employment had no current openings.  Hope you can make this week's session instead of having to work (Silver and I have been the core of a gaming group for over 20 years in case anyone was interested).


----------



## Grehnhewe

Zombie_Babies said:


> Hey both of you: Shut the fudge up.    My Browns just traded Richardson for a first round pick from the Colts and decided to name Hoyer the starter.  Two games in and they've waved the white flag.  Hard.  Meh, at least the Packers look ok.



Nice to hear from you ZB.  Yeah my Chargers have Titans this week away.  Shocker of last weekend...Seattle trouncing Niners? 

Too late for some Picks?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Does anyone know what happened to DirtyFrank? He was the one that did the football leage game thing or whatever it was. He hasn't been on in a while. He probably doesn't even realize that he has been terminated. If anyone has a way to contact him, you should get him to come over here. 

I wonder if the girlies in the group got hit as well. To bad we Don't have a way to contact them and get them to join up here.


----------



## The_Silversword

Well ,Dirty Frank did post a pic of hisself, so it possible that he may have also posted that pic on his facespace or another internet forum, so all we need to do is do an image search for that pic and could probably find him, the girlies too, unfortunatly the only place I can think of were he posted a pic was in the group, which is inaccessible it seems! Has any one managed to get ahold of CHIA? RH you got his email right?

In other news Derp is ussually asleep when I get home from work, but today he was up and kept meowing at me, I guess hes hungry or whatever, well I tried ignoring him but he managed to get out of the basket the kids have been keeping him in and managed to hobble his way over to me and gives me this look like "dude, didnt you hear me!?" So I figure fine I guess  I got to feed him, well I dont want to keep him on the bottle, but im not sure if he can handle dry food yet, so I take some of the kitty formula and mix it with some dry cat food, and wouldnt you know it he likes it, Derp likes it! He still has trouble holding him self up so he spilled alot of it on the floor, and he mostly was just lapping up the milk or formula or whatever you want to call it, but then once that was all gone he started munchin down on the cat chow, yeah Derp!


----------



## The_Silversword

Roadkill101 said:


> @ The_Silversword.  As I understand it, it was _your daughter _who named the cat Derp in the first place.  So maybe the weird name issue is a product of your genetic traits .  Anyhoo, congrats on the raise.  I used that service you mentioned, your place of employment had no current openings.  Hope you can make this week's session instead of having to work (Silver and I have been the core of a gaming group for over 20 years in case anyone was interested).




Well, Derp is a very fitting name for him, hes getting better at moving around but still had trouble keeping his balance, I was thinking that he was just weak and wasnt getting enough milk from mommy cat cause his brother got pretty darn big but Derp is still super tiny, he may have some sort of birth defect or something, his front legs seem to work fine its his back legs that seems to give him problems, might have to take him to the vet.

And yeah, the bastards have a hiring freeze going on right now, they figure if they can make chumps like me work 12 hours M-F and 8 on saturdays, why would they need anyone else? bastards!!! So yeah I got to work Saturday, so im not going to be able to do any gaming this weekend,damnit. (and has it really been 20 years? *counts on fingers and toes* holy crap it has! More than 20 even, im out of fingers and toes!)


----------



## The_Silversword

On the subject of dirtyfrank, I went ahead and tried an image search for 'dirtyfrank' aside from being a Pearl Jam song, its also apparently some sort of sex act, so I refined my search to 'WotC forums dirtyfrank', all I got was his OTTer avy and oddly enough pictures of EE.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I don't know what you're complaining about, ZB. We have the Dolphins. Nuff said.




Umm ... bro?  Your Dolphins beat my Browns in week 1.  



Grehnhewe said:


> Nice to hear from you ZB.  Yeah my Chargers have Titans this week away.  Shocker of last weekend...Seattle trouncing Niners?
> 
> Too late for some Picks?




Yar, found a few minutes here and there.  Rare these days - too much technical reading to do.  Anyhoo, I don't think the Hawks winning is a surprise.  I mean, they beat the Niners down pretty hard last year and it's never easy playing there.  Just a bad matchup for the Niners and they better hope they don't have to face 'em in the postseason.

I'd love to do picks but I doubt I'd be able to keep up with 'em.  I think the days of an over 30k post account are over for me.  Darn ...


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

The Dolphins May have near the Browns in week one, but it was just week one. They always come out looking good at first. They may do good through the first four or five weeks, but after that, they suck hard. A team made up of seven years olds that are retarded, and wheelchair bound, and blind, and have no arms, or any idea what football is, our how to play it, and are actually not for year old kids but a badly drawn picture of rocks, could beat the Dolphins by at least 30 touchdowns.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> The Dolphins May have near the Browns in week one, but it was just week one. They always come out looking good at first. They may do good through the first four or five weeks, but after that, they suck hard. A team made up of seven years olds that are retarded, and wheelchair bound, and blind, and have no arms, or any idea what football is, our how to play it, and are actually not for year old kids but a badly drawn picture of rocks, could beat the Dolphins by at least 30 touchdowns.



I bet the Steelers couldn't.


----------



## EscherEnigma

The_Silversword said:


> [...] so I refined my search to 'WotC forums dirtyfrank', all I got was his OTTer avy and oddly enough pictures of EE.



¿

I tried that search on google image and I saw one piece of my artwork, but none of me.  I'm quite confused.


----------



## The_Silversword

EscherEnigma said:


> ¿
> 
> I tried that search on google image and I saw one piece of my artwork, but none of me.  I'm quite confused.




How the heck did you do an upside question mark? I may have exaggerated a little, I got other things other than df's avatar and pics of you, there was lots of dungeon maps and other stuff, scroll down, youre on there, im telling you!! I would take a screen shot and proves it, but Im not going to post a pic of someone without their permission, unless its like Ed Greenwood or something


----------



## The_Silversword

Possibly. or more likely, one of them is me, Im not going to tell you which one though


----------



## Kramodlog

The one that looks drunk?


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

They both look drunk to me... and in need of a shave.


----------



## The_Silversword

Cant really argue with that!


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

LOL!


----------



## Hand of Evil

Extras off the Duck Dynasty sets.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> The Dolphins May have near the Browns in week one, but it was just week one. They always come out looking good at first. They may do good through the first four or five weeks, but after that, they suck hard. A team made up of seven years olds that are retarded, and wheelchair bound, and blind, and have no arms, or any idea what football is, our how to play it, and are actually not for year old kids but a badly drawn picture of rocks, could beat the Dolphins by at least 30 touchdowns.




Bro, your team is like 3-0.  Face it, they don't suck as bad as my team.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Not yet, but once they hit their stride, they'll suck, they'll blow, they'll swallow, and let other teams use them and abuse them like $5 hookers.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

By the way, ZB, did you get an invite to the group?


----------



## Zombie_Babies

First, the Dolphins will finish with a worse draft pick than the Browns.  Second, yes I did.  I'm in, homie - thatnks for askin'.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

Steelers suck.
'Nuff said.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

On a side note...
I got my _A World at War_ monster WWII game by GMT games; it's the European theatre and Pacific theatre in one giant game. I got it on a pre-pub discount for only $150!
It's... it's... wonderful!


----------



## trappedslider

Robin Hoodlum said:


> On a side note...
> I got my _A World at War_ monster WWII game by GMT games; it's the European theatre and Pacific theatre in one giant game. I got it on a pre-pub discount for only $150!
> It's... it's... wonderful!




Half a table size board  and a number of other goodies...but high priced sadly


----------



## The_Silversword

So, my wife loses her wedding ring at work ,so of course its on me to buy a new one. Im thinking that it would make a good birthday present, or maybe Christmas, She wants it now though, she keeps giving me hints, shes all like I get flirted on all the time since I lost my ring. SO I say, really thats funny, I get flirted with alot more ever since I started wearing a ring. SO shes all like "oh, really!?" Yeah, me and my big mouth.


----------



## Kramodlog

What powers did the ring have?


----------



## Dog Moon

Asmo said:


> Season 8 of Dexter.




I don't really want to talk about Season 8 of Dexter.  I read the reasoning behind the ending of the series and I guess it makes sense... but I guess I was hoping for the happy ending and was disappointed when it didn't happen.


----------



## Dog Moon

goldomark said:


> What powers did the ring have?




I think it was a Cursed Ring.  Else she wouldn't have lost it, started getting hit on by guys and make her husband by another one.


----------



## Asmo

Dog Moon said:


> I don't really want to talk about Season 8 of Dexter.  I read the reasoning behind the ending of the series and I guess it makes sense... but I guess I was hoping for the happy ending and was disappointed when it didn't happen.




I really liked the ending, but it wasn't a cheerful one. But I guess it was inevitable with Dexter.


----------



## EscherEnigma

The_Silversword said:


> How the heck did you do an upside question mark?



alt-168


> I may have exaggerated a little, [...] scroll down, youre on there, im telling you!!



Huh.  I'd swear those weren't there when I looked the first time.



Dog Moon said:


> I don't really want to talk about Season 8 of  Dexter.  I read the reasoning behind the ending of the series and I  guess it makes sense... but I guess I was hoping for the happy ending  and was disappointed when it didn't happen.



Full disclosure: I have never watched a single episode of Dexter, hadn't  even heard it ended, and know nothing about said ending I was  previously unaware of.

That said... isn't that the show about the  serial killer (for justice!)?  Just what kind of "happy ending" was  possibly that wouldn't reaffirm that there is no justice (with serial  killers!) in the world?


----------



## Dog Moon

The show was pointing towards a happy ending with him being I guess more Human with the woman he 'loved' and his child.  And I was totally rooting for that to happen.  The successful Evolution of Serial Killer to normal Human Being.  But that's not how the show went.  It basically said Good Luck For Trying, But Nuh-Uh.


----------



## Kramodlog

What happens to his sister?


----------



## jonesy

goldomark said:


> What happens to his sister?



[sblock]



Spoiler



She is in the hospital on life support, having been shot. The doctor thinks she'll survive. Dexter thinks she'll be a vegetable. He cuts her life support, sneaks her out, and throws her in the sea.


[/sblock]


----------



## Kramodlog

You're kidding, right?

Althought, why wouldn't he?


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

Me and the ol' lady just got back from dinner and a movie.
We ate at P.F. Changs.
That place is waaayyy over-rated... and over priced.
My sesame chicken didn't taste like sesame chicken. I had better food at the Chinese buffet, and for half the price.
But the movie was _really_ good! We saw _Prisoners_.


----------



## Asmo

jonesy said:


> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> She is in the hospital on life support, having been shot. The doctor thinks she'll survive. Dexter thinks she'll be a vegetable. He cuts her life support, sneaks her out, and throws her in the sea.
> 
> 
> [/sblock]






Spoiler



You got that wrong; the doctor says that even if she pulls through she will be a vegetable. And it was more like a burial at sea, with the white sheets, imho.


----------



## jonesy

Asmo said:


> snip



Spoiler tag that maybe?

To me she was the best character on the show after Doakes. It just felt like a wasted character arc. I don't think I'll be able to rewatch any of it. It just leaves a sour taste.


----------



## Asmo

I completely agree that Jennifer Carpenter was brilliant as Debra Morgan, no doubt about that.


----------



## Kramodlog

Yoube a raslin' fan?


----------



## Klirshon

He's just scoping out his next mark, goldo.


----------



## PigKnight

What Does the Fox say is pretty catchy.


----------



## Kramodlog

That is so two weeks ago.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

PigKnight said:


> What Does the Fox say is pretty catchy.




No it isn't.



Mad_Jack said:


> And I mostly watch WWE on Monday nights cuz there's not much else on.




The NFL would like you to know that MNF has moved to ESPN.  You're welcome.


----------



## bone_naga

So I was in PA this past weekend and had to make a detour through Philly just so my wife could run up the stairs from the Rocky movies and take a picture. She decided that wasn't enough so she looked up the entire route he took, apparently it's something like 30 miles, so she wants to train up, go back, and run all of it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dang, that's a long route.  I would have trouble biking that distance let alone running it.  And it would take a LONG time...  I would get tired and bored way before the end of it.


----------



## bone_naga

Yeah. She hasn't even done a half marathon yet so it will take a little while to work up to it. This is more of a long term, like maybe--maybe--do it a year from now.


----------



## Kramodlog

Weird, the locker room at my yoga place is now plastered with adds for gay men. Not sure why.

On an unrelated note, I finally had a drink with Sophie. We also had supper together. Tasty Indan food. She is great and is dealing with her father's death like the tough girl she is. 

She asked me if I met any girl, I said no. I told her I didn't sleep with anyone since we broke off. She was surprised. Apparently she had meaningless sex with a series of lovers she met on the internet after we broke off.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

... and you _weren't _one of them?  What are the odds ... I mean, my GOD MAN, WHAT ARE THE ODDS!??!?!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

goldomark said:


> Weird, the locker room at my yoga place is now plastered with adds for gay men. Not sure why.



I'm pretty sure you know why. 



> On an unrelated note, I finally had a drink with Sophie. We also had supper together. Tasty Indan food. She is great and is dealing with her father's death like the tough girl she is.
> 
> She asked me if I met any girl, I said no. I told her I didn't sleep with anyone since we broke off. She was surprised. Apparently she had meaningless sex with a series of lovers she met on the internet after we broke off.



You're a failure as a man. Did you at least get any from her?


----------



## Hand of Evil

Hand of Evil said:


> Also got a new cat or I should say he got me, Scruffy.  Came to my door a couple of weeks ago and looked like he would not make it much longer, nothing but fur and bones, this was not a kitten but a year old to 18 month old.  Sweet little guy, took him to the vet, he was only four pounds, has three BBs in him.
> 
> He is getting along a lot better, gaining weight slowly, now up to six pounds and is doing a lot better.  He goes back to the vet next week, where I have to get one of his claws taken care of, it is curved into the pad, don't know how they missed that the first visit.




Well, sad to say but Scruffy had to be put down, started to have seizure and blood work came back showing cancer.  Glad he had a few weeks of love in is life, he was the sweets little cat I have ever known.


----------



## Kramodlog

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I'm pretty sure you know why.



A mistake? The guy who puts them on the walls is rather old.



> You're a failure as a man. Did you at least get any from her?



No, I refused to get some money from her to pay for supper. I paid for the whole thing. 

We had fun, we'll see each other again.


----------



## Kramodlog

Hand of Evil said:


> Well, sad to say but Scruffy had to be put down, started to have seizure and blood work came back showing cancer.  Glad he had a few weeks of love in is life, he was the sweets little cat I have ever known.



Poor thing. When I came back from my supper with Sophie, Mordecai had he beating of his life. The poor dear was in pain only wanted to cuddle.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

goldomark said:


> A mistake? The guy who puts them on the walls is rather old.
> 
> No, I refused to get some money from her to pay for supper. I paid for the whole thing.
> 
> We had fun, we'll see each other again.



You paid for the whole thing and still didn't get any? Turn in your man-card.


----------



## Kramodlog

I did it without expecting anything in return. I was happy to see and talk to her. She likes good restaurants, but doesn't have lots of money. It was my pleasure.


----------



## Dog Moon

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> You paid for the whole thing and still didn't get any? Turn I'm your man-card.




You're his man-card?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Dog Moon said:


> You're his man-card?




You have a problem with that?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

goldomark said:


> I did it without expecting anything in return. I was happy to see and talk to her. She likes good restaurants, but doesn't have lots of money. It was my pleasure.




What pleasure? You didn't get any.


----------



## Dog Moon

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> You have a problem with that?




Uh, I guess not!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Dog Moon said:


> Uh, I guess not!



you like to watch?


----------



## Dog Moon

Most definitely not!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Dog Moon said:


> Most definitely not!



Don't lie. It's okay, we won't judge you.


----------



## Dog Moon

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Don't lie. It's okay, we won't judge you.




Trust me, I'm not lying.

Although you seem really interested in having someone watch you... hrm...


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Dog Moon said:


> Trust me, I'm not lying.



 Would you rather join in? 



> Although you seem really interested in having someone watch you... hrm...



You have a problem with that?


----------



## Grehnhewe

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> What pleasure? You didn't get any.



i think the squirrel is trying out some new therapy techniques on you.  Don't pay him!  In addition experimental test subjects are typically paid instead.


----------



## Dog Moon

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Would you rather join in?




Well gee, that sounds tempting... wait, no it doesn't.



Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> You have a problem with that?




Hey, whatever you do in your spare time, as long as it doesn't involve me, I got no problems with it.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Dog Moon said:


> Well gee, that sounds tempting... wait, no it doesn't.



 Don't deny your secret desires. It's not healthy. 





> Hey, whatever you do in your spare time, as long as it doesn't involve me, I got no problems with it.



If you'd like, you can just start off by watching. Well just tell everyone you didn't do anything.


----------



## Kramodlog

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> What pleasure? You didn't get any.



Being nice is sometimes fun. Not the internet, but in real life it can.


----------



## Kramodlog

I'm a bit jealous that Moon Dog as all that attention. I am not getting the abuse I need.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

goldomark said:


> Being nice is sometimes fun. Not the internet, but in real life it can.



Not true. Being mean to people in real life is far more fun. You get to watch them cry. Ummm, delicious tears.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

goldomark said:


> I'm a bit jealous that Moon Dog as all that attention. I am not getting the abuse I need.



I'm sure Moon Dog would like to watch you getting abused. He is a bit shy right now, but don't worry, he'll come around to the idea.


----------



## Dog Moon

goldomark said:


> I'm a bit jealous that Moon Dog as all that attention. I am not getting the abuse I need.




Moon Dog?  Feeling a little dislexic?


----------



## Dog Moon

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I'm sure Moon Dog would like to watch you getting abused. He is a bit shy right now, but don't worry, he'll come around to the idea.




Stop with all the watching jokes.  I'm blind and it's not funny!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Dog Moon said:


> Stop with all the watching jokes.  I'm blind and it's not funny!




You can touch if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Dog Moon

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> You can touch if it makes you feel better.




And I have no hands!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Dog Moon said:


> And I have no hands!



Who said you had to touch with your hands?


----------



## Dog Moon

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Who said you had to touch with your hands?




What would you suggest me touching with?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Dog Moon said:


> What would you suggest me touching with?




Whatever you want. Be adventurous. Use your imagination. It'll make it more fun for you.


----------



## Dog Moon

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Whatever you want. Be adventurous. Use your imagination. It'll make it more fun for you.




My elbow?

I don't know.  That doesn't sound very fun.


----------



## Dog Moon

Or maybe I'm just not very imaginative.


----------



## Dog Moon

I never noticed that there was a spot for Similar Threads below the comments of the thread.  Apparently "Let's Talk about Scaling 5th Edition Spells" is similar to our conversation.  If so, I don't think I'll ever be a Spellcaster in 5e, assuming I ever actually play that edition...


----------



## Dog Moon

That Thread is also apparently a year old.

Dang, 5th Edition has been around for a long time considering that it hasn't actually been published yet.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Dog Moon said:


> My elbow?
> 
> I don't know.  That doesn't sound very fun.



And to think that at the start of this conversation you were against even watching. More you want to start touching and getting all kinky with elbows.


----------



## Dog Moon

So how does one get kinky with elbows?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Dog Moon said:


> So how does one get kinky with elbows?




I have no idea. You're the one that wants to watch two guys go at it and then join in using your elbows. I'm not into that weird stuff, you pervert.


----------



## Dog Moon

I never said I wanted any of that, especially guy on guy action.  Ewwwww....


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Dog Moon said:


> I never said I wanted any of that, especially guy on guy action.  Ewwwww....



That sounds pretty homophobic. Not cool. Not cool at all.


----------



## Dog Moon

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> That sounds pretty homophobic. Not cool. Not cool at all.




I know, sorry.


----------



## Kramodlog

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I'm sure Moon Dog would like to watch you getting abused. He is a bit shy right now, but don't worry, he'll come around to the idea.



He is already doing it.



Dog Moon said:


> Moon Dog?  Feeling a little dislexic?


----------



## Kramodlog

Dog Moon said:


> So how does one get kinky with elbows?



Ask RH. He gets kinky with arm pits.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Dog Moon said:


> I know, sorry.




What are you sorry for?


----------



## Dog Moon

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> What are you sorry for?




Wasn't trying to be homophobic.  Didn't mean to sound like it either.  I just ended up posting that before I really thought about it.


----------



## Kramodlog

Too late. You're labelled for life.


----------



## Dog Moon

goldomark said:


> Too late. You're labelled for life.




Labeled as long as I'm on EnWorld maybe.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Dog Moon said:


> Wasn't trying to be homophobic.  Didn't mean to sound like it either.  I just ended up posting that before I really thought about it.



You sound like a politician. Next thing you know, you're going to tell us that you really aren't homophobic, but you Don't believe it is right.


----------



## The_Silversword

Elbow sex!? What is this a Rocky Horror convention or something!?

In other news, I got good news and bad news. The good news is I dont have to work all that overtime anymore. The bad news is I dont have to work all that overtime anymore. I mean I like having time off, but them checks sure were lookin nice. I normally bring home about 500 American dollars after taxes, with that overtime it was more like 850, so yeah Im gonna miss that extra cash, but now Ive got more time to game and spend time with the kids or whatever, and more time to spend with you people, yay you people!


----------



## Kramodlog

I'd choose money over myself any day of the week. Maybe not the weekend.


----------



## The_Silversword

Yeah I dont mind the overtime really, as long as we got the weekends off, they was killin me with 12 hours through the week, and then wanting me to work the weekends too, They try to make it sound like a walk in the park or something, like "Hey its only 8 hours" Only 8 hours!!? Thats a whole freakin shift!


----------



## Kramodlog

Butthe moneys!


----------



## The_Silversword

I'll work Saturday, but not Sunday, I worked a Sunday once, once. I made too much money, bumped me up into a higher tax bracket, so the guv'ment took more taxes out, I actually ended up making less working 7 days a week than if I only worked 6.


----------



## Dog Moon

I hope that's 500 per week... Every two Weeks would be sad...


----------



## Dog Moon

I actually dont know exactly how much I'll be making per check yet. New job starts Monday. Im thinking maybe around $450 per week. Ah, that's so much better than the unemployment...


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

The_Silversword said:


> Yeah I dont mind the overtime really, as long as we got the weekends off, they was killin me with 12 hours through the week, and then wanting me to work the weekends too, They try to make it sound like a walk in the park or something, like "Hey its only 8 hours" Only 8 hours!!? Thats a whole freakin shift!



That sounds terrible. I can't remember the last time I actually worked eight hours in a single day.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, some of us don't slack off while we're at work.


----------



## sabrinathecat

Well, I'm leaving my crappy job.
It's been weird. This week and last week, I had 2 jobs. The week before, I had three. Before that, only one. Next week: back to no job.
Job 1: the crappy restaurant job.
Job 2: cleaning an empty apartment and getting it ready.
Job 3: helping with a wedding (even though it was only designing the program, with 1 week and about 2-3 hours per night, it was no small task).
Wedding was last Saturday.
Apartment is clean and ready--tenant signs lease Friday.
Gave 3-weeks' notice on the 13th of Sept.

I have another rant and rave, but it is on the "fashion" of fugly light fixtures, and not likely to be exciting here.


----------



## Kramodlog

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> That sounds terrible. I can't remember the last time I actually worked eight hours in a single day.



Does it count if I do not really work when I'm at work?


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

goldomark said:


> Does it count if I do not really work when I'm at work?




You "work" for gov't so even when you do work, you don't.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Dog Moon said:


> Well, some of us don't slack off while we're at work.



I don't generally slack off while at work. I'm just never at work for eight hours in any single day.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

All this talk about overtime ... who the hell gets paid overtime?  I mean, I work OT but I'm salary so I don't get any extra money.  Then again, I get paid well so I don't care.  Plus I don't work _that _much OT anyway.  If I have to work a weekend I get comp time, too.  So yeah.


----------



## Kramodlog

OT is exploitation. As soon as I work outside of my regular hours, I get paid 150% of my regular salary. 200% on sunday and holidays. Pure unadulterated exploitation.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Sounds like it.


----------



## Dog Moon

My last job refused to pay over time.  You still got your normal hourly rate even if you worked more than the limit.  There's a reason why people didn't like working there...

But my new job will apparently have overtime, but it's going to be VERY limited.  Like I'll be lucky to get an hour or two every payday.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Zombie_Babies said:


> All this talk about overtime ... who the hell gets paid overtime?



People who get paid hourly.  


> I mean, I work OT but I'm salary so I don't get any extra money.  Then again, I get paid well so I don't care.  Plus I don't work _that _much OT anyway.  If I have to work a weekend I get comp time, too.  So yeah.



 I didn't know janitors could get salary? 

I can't work overtime. I only work the hours that are approved for each client. Any extra hours the current wants, they have to post for. Unfortunately I can't charge overtime, but then again, there is no way I could work 40+ hours with any single client. That would be insane.


----------



## Grehnhewe

I work salary.  One benefit as I see it is I am often able to select when to come in early, stay late or come in on a weekend to get the job done.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Grehnhewe said:


> I work salary.  One benefit as I see it is I am often able to select when to come in early, stay late or come in on a weekend to get the job done.




Don't you live at the hotel you manage? Technically, you can't come in early or late. You're always there.


----------



## EscherEnigma

I'm fed.  Right now you have to request over-time in advance and it get it approved pretty high up the chain.  Approval hasn't been terribly common since sequestration hit.


----------



## Grehnhewe

HS: Isn't there some delightful adage about not pooping where you sleep?


----------



## EscherEnigma

In unrelated news, falling off rocks can hurt.  I was up maybe ten feet on this fairly sheer rock yesterday when my footing slipped and I went straight down, straight through the hands of my spotter, hit the crash pad feet first, feet rolled out from under me, hit my back flat on the pad and sortof went into a fetal position as I rolled backwards, ending with my head in the dirt and my feet up above my shoulders.  From my perspective I went from being nose-to-the-rock to having a crowd of four guys hovering over wavering between saying "that was awesome" and "are you okay?" while I considered my shoelaces from an unusually close view.

Aside from losing some skin on my wrist though, I'm okay.  That or my mild concussion has only subtly affected my perceptions so no one has noticed that I'm now a serial killer waiting to strike.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Grehnhewe said:


> HS: Isn't there some delightful adage about not pooping where you sleep?




Why do you have to make fun of ZB's job like that?


----------



## Grehnhewe

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Why do you have to make fun of ZB's job like that?



Not even!  ZB probably poops wherever he wants like a lion or some kind of undead Simba.


----------



## Dog Moon

Grehnhewe said:


> Not even!  ZB probably poops wherever he wants like a lion or some kind of undead Simba.




I don't think undead poop.


----------



## Grehnhewe

Dog Moon said:


> I don't think undead poop.



It warrants discussion.  Have you checked out the Do the Undead Poop? thread?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Grehnhewe said:


> Not even!  ZB probably poops wherever he wants like a lion or some kind of undead Simba.




They have adult diapers for that sort of problem.


----------



## Dog Moon

Grehnhewe said:


> It warrants discussion.  Have you checked out the Do the Undead Poop? thread?




Fortunately, I have not.


----------



## Grehnhewe

Dog Moon said:


> Fortunately, I have not.



What is so taboo about deep, theoretical discussions.


----------



## Dog Moon

Grehnhewe said:


> What is so taboo about deep, theoretical discussions.




Nothing, but I highly doubt that would be a deep discussion.


----------



## Grehnhewe

Dog Moon said:


> Nothing, but I highly doubt that would be a deep discussion.



Six feet under is rather deep shovel-wise.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Dog Moon said:


> Nothing, but I highly doubt that would be a deep discussion.




Actually, you could really still into some deep discussion on this topic. Be careful, though, it may be slippery.

Side note: my phone autocorrects s*it to Dell. Seems accurate.


----------



## Dog Moon

Otyughs like poop.


----------



## megamania

Hmmmm..... not exactly the Hive......


----------



## Kramodlog

At a minimum, even without digestion, a well nurish zombie will "poo". That is the new stuff will push the old stuff out.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

If you guys wanna learn how I poo you'll have to sign up for my website just like everyone else.


----------



## Kramodlog

Zombie_Babies said:


> If you guys wanna learn how I poo you'll have to sign up for my website just like everyone else.



Sure, what is the adress?


----------



## Dog Moon

Ewwwww.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

goldomark said:


> Sure, what is the adress?




www.seezbpoo.gov


----------



## Kramodlog

Dot gov!? Obama must be stopped! Or rewarded, I'm not sure...


----------



## Kramodlog

How long does it take for a circvs maximvs account to get validated?


----------



## jonesy

goldomark said:


> How long does it take for a circvs maximvs account to get validated?



That's classified.

Actually, I have no idea. I don't remember there being something like that. Although, there has been a lot of stuff that's happened since then, so maybe it's stricter now. Is that a word? Stricter? Or is it just more strict?


----------



## Kramodlog

Strict, I think. But I speak French, so...


----------



## sabrinathecat

Had fun game of "Cards Against Humanity" today while waiting for one of our gamers to show up. Some really funny combinations. And some utter trump cards that were so wrong that there is no way to avoid laughing at them just by reading them aloud.
Somehow, I ordered the main box, expansion 1, expansion 3, but not expansion 2. Oh well--next amazon order. And maybe get one of those baseball/magic card boxes, since the basic set doesn't have enough room for the expansions...


----------



## Jet Shield

I need to buy myself about 10 acres or so. Preferably some place that doesn't get much (or any) snow ('cause I _hate_ snow). Why, you ask? 'Cause mini cows are awesome! So much yummy beef in a much more convenient package than a standard cow. 

And they're cute, too!


----------



## Kramodlog

Pretty lady! Nice girl too.


----------



## Jet Shield

Am I missing something, or does this forum not have a "go to first unread post" option?


----------



## Kramodlog

Right next to the title of the thread. There is a small blue button, clic on it.


----------



## Jet Shield

Ooooo

Stupid Jet. How could you miss that?

Thanx Goldo. I knew it should be there somewhere.


----------



## Kramodlog

No problem. And do not say you're stupid. You're special, just like ZB and RH.


----------



## Jet Shield

You're so kind Goldo. Always trying to make people feel better about themselves.



or something...


----------



## Kramodlog

I think it's called negging.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

goldomark said:


> No problem. And do not say you're stupid. You're special, just like ZB and RH.




I'm not special!!



goldomark said:


> I think it's called negging.




Racist.


----------



## Kramodlog

I'm a minority, I can't be racist or geneticist.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

I had to change my car battery today. I was going to go out and my car would start. I had to get a jump start from one of my neighbors. I get to the mechanic and at first the battery appears to be fine while he was testing it. After he turned the car on and off a few times, the battery just died out. Turns out the battery died two years to the day since I last changed it.


----------



## Kramodlog

We have to charge car batteries?


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

goldomark said:


> I'm a minority, I can't be racist or geneticist.




I'm a hetero, white, conservative male... so I am automatically racist.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Robin Hoodlum said:


> I'm a hetero, white, conservative male... so I am automatically *geneticist*.



Fixed. Get it straight, homie.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Fixed. Get it straight, homie.




Oh yeah... right.
My bad.


----------



## Jet Shield

I have a vacation coming up, and I was thinking about taking a road trip. To Rhode Island. Yeah, weird choice I know.

Anyone know of any interesting sights to see near my (subject to change) route?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

What kind of car will you be driving for this trip?


----------



## Kramodlog

Can't you detour and go into Pennsylvania? I heard there is some drunken meathead that plays wargames there in a dilapidated house. Just do not wake is wife up...


----------



## Kramodlog

Jet Shield said:


> I have a vacation coming up, and I was thinking about taking a road trip. To Rhode Island. Yeah, weird choice I know.
> 
> Anyone know of any interesting sights to see near my (subject to change) route?



H.P. Lovecraft's house is in Providence. That could be so cool if you took pics of yourself in front of it!


----------



## Jet Shield

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> What kind of car will you be driving for this trip?




A gas-guzzling pre-2k Durango. 



goldomark said:


> Can't you detour and go into Pennsylvania? I  heard there is some drunken meathead that plays wargames there in a  dilapidated house. Just do not wake is wife up...




Going to visit Hoodsie would add 3-4 hours to the trip just in drive time.


----------



## Jet Shield

goldomark said:


> H.P. Lovecraft's house is in Providence. That could be so cool if you took pics of yourself in front of it!




See? That's interesting. I knew I could count on OTTers to find me something that I haven't seen before.


----------



## Kramodlog

Jet Shield said:


> See? That's interesting. I knew I could count on OTTers to find me something that I haven't seen before.



Oh, you wanna see stuff yu never saw before! I recommand a naked woman.


----------



## Jet Shield

Mad_Jack said:


> Actually, since you're passing through Hartford, CT, depending on the time of day you could check out the Mark Twain House...




There's another place I haven't been. Also, isn't Lizzie Borden's house in Massachusetts somewhere? I'll have to check on that.


----------



## Jet Shield

I'll probably leave Saturday and head home Monday depending on how I feel. It's not like I have any real _reason_ to go to RI, I just felt like going somewhere and that's where the dart landed. 

According to my grandmother, my family is related to Benedict Arnold. Yay for useless information!



Hmm....that probably means I'm on some watch list somewhere because of what my (supposed) distant-and-long-dead relative did.


----------



## Jet Shield

Mad_Jack said:


> Okay, did I _really_ just see a commercial with Jose Canseco shilling a product that increases testosterone???







edit: the smileys on this site need.....work. 

edit 2: Wanna see it again?

[video=youtube;StQ1hDPCC0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StQ1hDPCC0A[/video]


----------



## Jet Shield

Yup. Pretty much. I'll bet there's a lighthouse somewhere I can climb up to see into the next state.


----------



## Jet Shield

I have no idea. Likely, I won't know until I get there. As for planning, that'll probably be just a list of places I'd like to see. Then I'll pick a few as I go. The point to this whole road trip is that I can just do what I want when I want to (within reason, of course). Hell, for all I know I'll get to RI, see a few things, and decide to drive to Maine. Maybe I'll end up taking a trip up to Canukistan and paying goldo's hobo to sing loudly all night.


----------



## Kramodlog

Mad_Jack said:


> Okay, did I _really_ just see a commercial with Jose Canseco shilling a product that increases testosterone???



Andropause affects all man, MJ.


----------



## Jet Shield

Is it my imagination or should celebrities make a special point of avoiding the State of Rhode Island and Providence Plantations? 

As for hotel reservations, I'm not even sure where I might be when the time comes for sleep. It's not something I'm overly concerned with. I mentioned earlier that I'll be driving a Durango. All I really need is a Walmart parking lot, truckstop, or highway rest area. With the seats down, there's plenty of room for sleeping. I always keep a tent in the back, too, so maybe I'll find a camping area to set up for a night or two before I leave for the trip.


----------



## EscherEnigma

Jet Shield said:


> There's another place I haven't been. Also, isn't Lizzie Borden's house in Massachusetts somewhere? I'll have to check on that.



'cause nothing says "fun times" like visiting the house of an acquitted murderer with a children's rhyme (that gets the numbers wrong).


----------



## Jet Shield

What about seeing the place where a greedy banker got his comeuppance? After all, Andrew Borden was one of the most hated men in town, and it only took the jury 90 minutes to come back with a "not guilty" verdict.


----------



## Grehnhewe

Woo hoo!  England qualifies for World Cup!

Three Lions!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

How do you see England's chances this time in the world cup?


----------



## Grehnhewe

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> How do you see England's chances this time in the world cup?



Not good as usual, but they will probably make it to the round of eight.  A Germany/Brazil final would not surprise me.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

I've gotten tired of seeing Brazil in the finals. I haven't been paying to much attention to it lately, but would you know how Italy is looking?


----------



## The_Silversword

Italy is looking like a boot


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

The_Silversword said:


> Italy is looking like a boot



  It has always looked like a boot. Well, for the past couple thousand of years at least...


----------



## Grehnhewe

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I've gotten tired of seeing Brazil in the finals. I haven't been paying to much attention to it lately, but would you know how Italy is looking?



Italy has qualified and made it to the finals of Eurocup, but I think the best European national teams are Spain, Germany and Holland.

Brazil has not done well recently, but the World Cup team looks good!  A young team with some amazing players.


----------



## Grehnhewe

The_Silversword said:


> Italy is looking like a boot



You kind of made a soccer pun!


----------



## PigKnight

Football is like Twilight. Everyone is running around doing nothing for 2 hours, no one scores, and millions of people just say "You don't get it."


----------



## Grehnhewe

PigKnight said:


> Football is like Twilight. Everyone is running around doing nothing for 2 hours, no one scores, and millions of people just say "You don't get it."



but they glimmer in the sun...it is adorable.


----------



## The_Silversword

Dude! I freakin love TSO, Im so jelly right now.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

I bought myself a project yesterday.  Gonna be a lot of work but it should be fun.  Hell, it's pretty fun already.


----------



## Grehnhewe

Zombie_Babies said:


> I bought myself a project yesterday.  Gonna be a lot of work but it should be fun.  Hell, it's pretty fun already.



...and the project is?  My best guess, you are building a cannon for hunting.


----------



## Jet Shield

A pumpkin cannon? Is ZB gonna be punkin chunkin champ?


----------



## Grehnhewe

Jet Shield said:


> A pumpkin cannon? Is ZB gonna be punkin chunkin champ?



Even a better guess...but I forgot, it could be a hillbilly still.


----------



## PigKnight

Hunt a bear with a pumpkin cannon, you'll be my hero.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Grehnhewe said:


> ...and the project is?  My best guess, you are building a cannon for hunting.




Not a cannon.  It's _bigger _than a cannon!  Muahahahaaa!


----------



## Jet Shield

A catapult? Catapults are also used in punkin chunkin.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Catapults are a chump's game.  They are teh suck.


----------



## Grehnhewe

Zombie_Babies said:


> Catapults are a chump's game.  They are teh suck.



Trebuchet?


----------



## Jet Shield

Hwacha?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

It's ZB, for God's sake! The new "project"he bought is a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## The_Silversword

IM guessing its an old truck or car that he plans on "fixxing up" but in reality is just going to sit in his drive way rusting until his ol' lady finally makes him get rid of it.


----------



## sabrinathecat

For an economy that is supposedly improving, unemployment around here is still nutso high.
And the policies that are in place with HR are just plain insanely divorced from reality. "If you were any good, someone would have snapped you up." Really? Where? Have you people noticed that there are nearly no jobs out there? That people are desperate? To the point where highly skilled tech people will work at burger-flipping or shelf-stocking just to have a job? "Oh, we'd rather hire someone who is already working than someone that is unemployed." WT Flaming F??? You'd rather create a hole in someone else's structure than give a job to someone who is desperately seeking work and would probably treat the company with fanatical loyalty out of gratitude? (OK, and because there is no where else to go).
I worked 8 months in a restaurant just to have something on my resume more current than 8 years ago. If it wasn't for the rental property I manage, I'd be a useless leach on society.
Rather than advertising the jobs they already plan on filling internally by promoting or transferring someone, why don't they just advertise the real job that will be opened by the person moving? That might, oh, I don't know... Make some frikkin' sense.
I have a friend working in upper management at one company. Her advise was "Don't put in any qualifications more than the job you're applying for. If you do, they'll weed you out." What? The hiring staff will screen you out of consideration for having more skills than they are looking for? That makes no sense--a variety of skills in MORE useful, not less.
Can someone explain any of this logic? Or rather, can someone translate these asinine policies into logic? Justify insanity?


----------



## Jet Shield

*Working vs. Unemployed:* There are a lot of people who are supposedly looking for work that, in reality, don't have any desire to work. In most places (that I know of), you have to show that you're actively looking for work in order to get public assistance. Also, people who are between jobs and collecting unemployment for more than a few weeks tend to "settle in" to a non-working lifestyle. These people, when they do return to work, often (in my experience) don't give full effort in the first few weeks and are prone to either quit and look for other work or to coast by. Someone who is already working has shown that they both want to work and that they are willing to do the job to the best of their ability. From a hiring perspective it makes sense to get a worker rather than take a chance. There are exceptions to the rule, of course, but you have to remember that it costs the company money (above and beyond that person's paycheck) to hire someone. It's wise to err on the side of caution.

*Job advertisement:* No company is going to advertise a job that isn't actually open at the time. Just because they might expect to fill the position internally, doesn't mean they actually will. They may not find anyone internally that is both qualified for the job and that actually wants it. They may have a few people that would do okay at the job internally, but, by advertising the position, they may find someone outside the company that will do a superior job at that position.

*Qualifications:* It's better (for the company) to hire someone they have to give some training to than to hire someone who is overqualified for the job. Someone who is overqualified will, almost inevitably, view the job as temporary and be looking for work that pays them their perceived value and allows them the full use of their skills. They become frustrated by working a job that is "beneath" them, or they look for wage increases above what the job ordinarily provides. These people can be a good hire if you expect to be able to promote them to a more suitable position quickly, but that is rarely the case.


----------



## sabrinathecat

Again, all of that fails to take into account the devastation of the collapsed economy, and that people are desperate for work. Some are even willing to (shudder) move to Texas. Remember when the dot-coms became dot-bombs, and suddenly all these highly trained tech people were unemployed? They glutted the market taking whatever jobs they could find. Remember that? And how suddenly there were employees at Fry's Electronics who actually knew something about the products? Sound familiar at all? That's the situation again here.
Yes, hiring someone is a risk for the company. Employees are both an asset and a liability. If, however, you have a PhD willing to flip burgers because he/she needs income, sure, it would (hopefully for him/her) be short term, but isn't that the case with any burger flipper?
Again, I'm not talking about under educated High school kids, but people with technical skills and college degrees. People who are motivated and want to work. (Yes, there are the lazy people happy to collect unemployment and whatnot, but I hope they are the exception.)
How is having additional skills (say, both Illustrator and CorelDraw) a bad thing? Knowledge/training of two pieces of software that do the same thing can be handy for troubleshooting.


----------



## EscherEnigma

I pretty much agree with Jet Shield, but here's a few other things...*

Re: Hiring someone whom is currently employed vs. not
*Consider two prospective employees.  They have the same qualifications, same years in industry, same education.  But one is currently employed and the other has been out of work for six months.  If you're a hiring manager, what do you do?  Well, for one thing you know that whatever their _qualifications_, the guy that's out of a job did _something_ to be out of a job.  And whatever that _something_ is, whether it's simply not being practically perfect in every way, working for the wrong company, or sleeping with the CEOs underage daughter, the hiring manager doesn't really expect to find out.  The currently employed guy, on the otherhand, is still _currently employed_, aka, they haven't screwed up enough to get fired/downsized/whatever.  Throw in that skills atrophy without constant use (I would raise a critical eye at any prospective computer programmer who hasn't programmed in a few years)...

As for the "but the economy!" and "they're making a hole in another company!"... sorry, but companies are selfish.  They don't actually _care_ that you "really need" a job, they don't care they're making a problem for someone else, they don't care about the larger picture, for the most part.  They want the most qualified person (for the right price), and let the rest of the world burn.

*Re: **Advertising jobs they plan to fill internally*
Well, that can be kinda complicated.  Depending on what the organization it, it could be anything from "well, we want to fill it internally, but policy requires we advertise and consider all canidates, even our preferred one, in an equitable manner".  It could be "we want to yank Steve's chain around some".  It could be "I'd love to put you into that managerial position Steve, but I'm not allowed to fill positions, that's entirely in HR's hands" It could be lots of things.  Most likely it's an attempt to give a fair shake at other qualified people so, while their intended candidate may enjoy some bias, they aren't _guaranteed_.  After all, sometimes you get that motorcycle-riding alligator-wrestling Ph.D that cold-calls in response to a newspaper ad and they're just too awesome to not hire, so sorry Steve, maybe next time.

*Re: **Not hiring over-qualified candidates
*Jet Shield got it pretty good.  If someone is clearly over-qualified, then any hiring manager is gonna sit there and wonder if they're going to be right back in the same position in six months.

As a side note, this isn't conjecture.  I've sat in on the hiring commitee at a quasi-public institution before (university library), and these were some of the things we talked about.  We looked at the over-qualified candidates, discussed/projected/navel-gazed about their motivations and desires, dissected their current employment status vs. their work history, talked about internal posting vs. external posting, and so-on.  Our situation was even more constrained because, due to HR policies, we weren't allowed to ask any candidate a question we didn't askof _all_ the candidates, so we were hamstrung on getting answers to some of the things that concerned us about individual applicants.

*Conclusion:* two things to remember: the people hiring you are _human_, and they are _selfish_.  Don't expect them to act perfectly logically (if that was a reasonable expectation we wouldn't have a Civil Rights Act, after all), do expect them to respond more from their "gut" and "feelings", and don't expect them to think of the larger picture outside their organization.  They want what's good for _them_, not what's good for _you_.

Now, you may not _like_ that this is how people think, and you may think they _should_ think differently, but how does the phrase go... "If wishes were fishes, Mon Calamari would be running Rebel Command"


----------



## sabrinathecat

But the hiring manager DOESN'T know that the person unemployed for 6 month did something wrong. Maybe his/her only mistake was working for a company that went under. That has happened A LOT around here.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

sabrinathecat said:


> But the hiring manager DOESN'T know that the person unemployed for 6 month did something wrong. Maybe his/her only mistake was working for a company that went under. That has happened A LOT around here.



EE covered that. Both E and Jet have given good and lengthy explanations. The short answer is that life isn't fair. Not all people are nice and/or caring. Companies are more interested in making a profit.


On a related note, last week I heard a segment on NPR about STEM education and careers, and how this shortage of qualified applicants was actually a myth. According to the guy who they had on, we don't have a shortage of qualified applicants for tech jobs. What we have is a shortage of qualified applicants for tech jobs that are willing to take garbage pay. So these tech companies cry about not having enough people to hire and having to hire people from other countries. The truth is that they don't want to pay good wages, so instead they'll hire out workers from countries were $28K/year is seen as a fortune. 
During the interview, the guest said there were some stats showing that on average, tech workers only have about 15 years worth of employment. After that they get replaced by younger and cheaper workers.

The moral of the story? Start your own company. It sucks working for other people. If you want to make a lot of money, working for someone else is not going to get you there.


----------



## sabrinathecat

That kinda brings us to my other pet peeve: Required experience. Yes, I understand that experienced workers are preferred--they've been broken in and proved that they can do the job, or just broken. However, someone, somewhere, has to provide a basic entry job in the field. Even the so-called entry jobs I've seen at companies in the last 2 years specify 1-2 years experience or 1-4 shipped titles. Great. So what? Supposed to work for free for a year? Get an internship. OK, I can do that. Oh, Internships are only for current students, not those who have already graduated.
It's like banging your head into a wall.
One person suggested simply faking the resume, and BSing through the interview, hoping that the people wouldn't notice. Nice. Of course, if the interviewers bother to even spot-check those references, your chances of employment are toast.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Thats why you should start your own company. You won't have to worry about all that BS.


----------



## sabrinathecat

If I started my own company, I'd probably do something mindlessly idealistic like only hire recent college grads.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

So? It's your company. You can hire anyone you want.


----------



## EscherEnigma

sabrinathecat said:


> [...] or 1-4 shipped titles.



... before I start in on the rant this quote inspired in me, I want to verify that the basis of the rant was correct.

Are you looking for a job in the _video game_ industry?

Aside from that, you're right, they don't _know_ you did something wrong.  But the _risk_ of someone that's unemployed having done "something wrong" is greater then the risk of a currently employed chap doing the same.  As for looking for people with experience... you're right, _someone_ will give jobs without prior experience.  But frankly the market is so competitive right now that someone else already got it.  And with how many are in the job-seeking market employers can do that and get away with it.

Remember: they're _selfish_.


----------



## sabrinathecat

Actually, I'm looking for anything animation. I know people who work for computer game companies, and have heard many of their horror stories, and have a decent idea of how limited chances of getting into that are. (Damn, some of that stuff is messed up). Spent a lot of time in Publishing (hence 'titles'). Not picky about the industry or job: Just want to get paid for something I'm good at.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

sabrinathecat said:


> Actually, I'm looking for anything animation. I know people who work for computer game companies, and have heard many of their horror stories, and have a decent idea of how limited chances of getting into that are. (Damn, some of that stuff is messed up). Spent a lot of time in Publishing (hence 'titles'). Not picky about the industry or job: *Just want to get paid for something I'm good at*.



I'll take "What's the last thing a girl from the mid-west says before her first porn movie," Alex.


----------



## sabrinathecat

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I'll take "What's the last thing a girl from the mid-west says before her first porn movie," Alex.



Or any artist.


----------



## EscherEnigma

So art (of any stripe).  And you're surprised that employers can afford to be very picky.  There's a reason the "starving artist" is a stereotype, ya know.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

I'm flipping through the tv channels, and I just came up on one of the greatest movies made: Rubber.


----------



## The_Silversword

Rubber? The one about the tire with psychic powers that goes around killing people? You liked that better than Gymkata!? What the hell is amatter with you!?


----------



## Kramodlog

Dude! Rubber is so much more thought provoking. It is a metaphore about our relation to nature, over consumption and the alienation of individuals by the chain of production of the industrial world.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I'm flipping through the tv channels, and I just came up on one of the greatest movies made: Rubber.




That movie pwns so, so hard.


----------



## Jet Shield

You know those people you see on the road sometimes that are in this tremendous hurry to get somewhere 15 seconds ahead of you? The guys who think the road belongs to them and completely rage out when they find someone else driving on it? Well, on my way home from work I got the joy of watching one of them slowly make his way up the line behind me. This idiot was passing two and three cars on blind corners trying to get _somewhere_ fast, and not really having much luck at the fast part. Did I mention that it was storming like hell at the time? No? Well, it was. I should also mention that the whole line was moving along at almost 10 miles over the limit, so he _really_ needed to get where he was going yesterday.

Anyway, he finally made his way up behind me for 20 seconds or so, blasting me with his high beams from a foot off my bumper (which, incidentally, is a good way to get the guy in the beat-up old durango to spike the breaks - I didn't, but I thought about it. I could use a new car.). Zoom! Around me he goes. Then around the guy in front of me. Zoom!

About 500 yards or so down the road, as I come around a bend, I see what used to be a nice, shiny, new car wedged between two trees in a ditch not far off the road.

I honked and waved as I went by.


----------



## Klirshon

I pity the automobile that was forced to carry the fleshling. That blighter should be tarred and feathered, especially if there are wounds.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Zombie_Babies said:


> That movie pwns so, so hard.



It does. It really does.[sblock]Lieutenant Chad: In the Steven Spielberg movie E.T., why is the alien brown? No reason. In Love Story, why do the two characters fall madly in love with each other? No reason. In Oliver Stone's JFK, why is the President suddenly assassinated by some stranger? No reason. In the excellent Chain Saw Massacre by Tobe Hooper, why don't we ever see the characters go to the bathroom or wash their hands like people do in real life? Absolutely no reason. Worse, in The Pianist by Polanski, how come this guy has to hide and live like a bum when he plays the piano so well? Once again the answer is, no reason. I could go on for hours with more examples. The list is endless. You probably never gave it a thought, but all great films, without exception, contain an important element of no reason. And you know why? Because life itself is filled with no reason. Why can't we see the air all around us? No reason. Why are we always thinking? No reason. Why do some people love sausages and other people hate sausages? No **** reason.[/sblock]


----------



## EscherEnigma

Hrm... I don't ride my motorcycle fast and zip through traffic because I'm in a hurry to go places, I do so because it's _fun_.  That said, I'd split lanes before I'd start riding someone's bumper or flashing my lights.  I know my weight category.  GTR, dude.


----------



## PigKnight

Saw Pacific Rim. I like it. It does what it means to wonderfully.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> It does. It really does.[sblock]Lieutenant Chad: In the Steven Spielberg movie E.T., why is the alien brown? No reason. In Love Story, why do the two characters fall madly in love with each other? No reason. In Oliver Stone's JFK, why is the President suddenly assassinated by some stranger? No reason. In the excellent Chain Saw Massacre by Tobe Hooper, why don't we ever see the characters go to the bathroom or wash their hands like people do in real life? Absolutely no reason. Worse, in The Pianist by Polanski, how come this guy has to hide and live like a bum when he plays the piano so well? Once again the answer is, no reason. I could go on for hours with more examples. The list is endless. You probably never gave it a thought, but all great films, without exception, contain an important element of no reason. And you know why? Because life itself is filled with no reason. Why can't we see the air all around us? No reason. Why are we always thinking? No reason. Why do some people love sausages and other people hate sausages? No **** reason.[/sblock]




It's a modern classic that just doesn't get enough respect.  Someone should write a letter or something.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Zombie_Babies said:


> It's a modern classic that just doesn't get enough respect.  Someone should write a letter or something.



I nominate RH, but I don't think he'll do it any time soon. He is a poor excuse for an OTTer PR guy. He still hasn't asked about the zombification game. That guy is just lazy. I guess that's what happens when someone gives you a house: you just stop trying to do anything.


----------



## Kramodlog

I forgot. RH told me to go pound salt when asked him to be our PR guy. ZB is still our ambassador.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Do you really want a janitor as the OTTer PR rep?


----------



## Kramodlog

Would you want Silver and you know... his "drinking habits"?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Sure, why not? Silver has better taste in beer than RH. Silver is also less likely than ZB to shoot you if you knock on his door.


----------



## Kramodlog

He does seem more trusting. Sold! Besides what is the worst that could happen? 

What is forum plan C after EW?


----------



## Zombie_Babies

I'm cool with Silver taking over my ambassador duties (tee hee ... duties).


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

goldomark said:


> I forgot. RH told me to go pound salt when asked him to be our PR guy. ZB is still our ambassador.




You left out a few parts.
You failed to mention that I said I probably wouldn't be a good ambassador since Morrus and I have already had words.
You also failed to mention that I thanked you and the boys for asking.
You also failed to tell the boys what I said, and get back to me with a final decision.
And when I told you to go pound salt, it was in response to a different "discussion" we were having.

But you are habitually untruthful and manipulative.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> That guy is just lazy. I guess that's what happens when someone gives you a house: you just stop trying to do anything.




Like what happens when people are just given welfare and food stamps? They just stop trying to do things for themselves?
Just like that?


----------



## Kramodlog

Robin Hoodlum said:


> You left out a few parts.
> You failed to mention that I said I probably wouldn't be a good ambassador since Morrus and I have already had words.
> You also failed to mention that I thanked you and the boys for asking.
> You also failed to tell the boys what I said, and get back to me with a final decision.
> And when I told you to go pound salt, it was in response to a different "discussion" we were having.
> 
> But you are habitually untruthful and manipulative.



Stop threatening me! /puts hand before face


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

goldomark said:


> Stop threatening me! /puts hand before face




What threats?


----------



## Kramodlog

STOP, PLEASE! /forms a ball on the floor


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Robin Hoodlum said:


> Like what happens when people are just given welfare and food stamps? They just stop trying to do things for themselves?
> Just like that?



I don't know, you would have to ask your brother. I'm not familiar with that kind of stuff, nor do I care to discuss it. If you want to discuss that type of stuff there are other sites and groups.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

goldomark said:


> He does seem more trusting. Sold! Besides what is the worst that could happen?



Nothing. Silver is a very intelligent guy who is very respectful, and people tend to like him. I mean, unless he starts drinking. The the FBI gets involved.
The only other person that I'd say we can choose is EE, and if he has a bad day, a drone may be deployed.



> What is forum plan C after EW?



Any site except that terrible goblin site TS hangs out in.


----------



## EscherEnigma

What am I being nominated for?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

EscherEnigma said:


> What am I being nominated for?



Don't worry about it. It's something that you'll like.


----------



## EscherEnigma

You know what I say, always check that the gift horse isn't full of Greeks.


----------



## Kramodlog

EscherEnigma said:


> You know what I say, always check that the gift horse isn't full of Greeks.



I... I thought you were into that stuff. 

Anyway, it is about becoming the OTTer Ambassador on EnWorld! We wanna ask Morrus's permission to do a virus infection like we did last year on the WotC boards. 

You seem to have the better diplomacy score, you peasant.


----------



## Kramodlog

Just got a call, apparently we were robbed at work. Third office to be robbed this week. I guess the popo will want to talk to me since I was the last one to leave and I put the alarm on. 

Damn ers, stole the tv I bought for the kitchen. /shakes fist


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Interesting ... a theft where you were the last one onsite and an item that you purchased 'for the office' is among the missing gear.  Yeah ... interesting ...


----------



## Kramodlog

/laughs nervously

Is it hot in here?


----------



## The_Silversword

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Nothing. Silver is a very intelligent guy who is very respectful, and people tend to like him. I mean, unless he starts drinking. The the FBI gets involved.



Thats only happened ONCE!!!!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

EscherEnigma said:


> You know what I say, always check that the gift horse isn't full of Greeks.



I would imagine you would enjoy finding a bunch of sweaty men crammed together wearing skirts.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

The_Silversword said:


> Thats only happened ONCE!!!!



Liar!
I have video_s_.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

goldomark said:


> /laughs nervously
> 
> Is it hot in here?




No, no it's not hot in here.  That must be your guilt making itself known ... or your crippling AIDS.


----------



## Kramodlog

AIDS sounds more realistic.

The only guilt I feel about work is when I touched myself while watching the girls stretching and stuff in the park outside my window. Hawt stuff, mon.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

goldomark said:


> AIDS sounds more realistic.
> 
> The only guilt I feel about work is when I touched myself while watching the girls stretching and stuff in the park outside my window. Hawt stuff, mon.




Yeah, you gotta be careful with that sort of thing.  I'm pretty sure that'd get you in more trouble than stealing your own TV would.


----------



## Kramodlog

It seriously would. Probably a transfer somewhere with no windows.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

And no TV.  And ... and no hands! *panic*


----------



## Kramodlog

I ment the cubicles at the 1333 chomedey building.


----------



## Kramodlog

I just bought this swanky t-shirt.

_Image removed by moderator for religious/political content.  ~Umbran_


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

goldomark said:


> I just bought this swanky t-shirt.
> 
> _Image removed by moderator for religious/political content.  ~Umbran_




Of course you did.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

So apparently there is a cold front. It's 79 degrees outside right now. So cold.


----------



## EscherEnigma

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I would imagine you would enjoy finding a bunch of sweaty men crammed together wearing skirts.



Possibly, but all things considered it would probably be nice to know if there were sweaty men wearing skirts inside the horse *before* tried to race it.  I mean, it might be a nice surprise, but it certainly changes the plans for what to do with the gift.


----------



## Kramodlog

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> So apparently there is a cold front. It's 79 degrees outside right now. So cold.



Ah! Loser! Here it is 4 degrees.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

goldomark said:


> Ah! Loser! Here it is 4 degrees.




I know. It sucks here. The girls here are still wearing tiny shorts and skirts and almost see through tops that barely cover anything. So terrible.


----------



## Kramodlog

Sounds like my hot yoga class.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Everyone I don't have to pay for it.


----------



## Kramodlog

Doesn't seem right if you do not pay for it, for some reason.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

So I got this new client. I was over at their place on Saturday. I wasn't very impressed. For some reason I expect a $7,000,000.00 condo to have larger bedrooms.


----------



## The_Silversword

IM not feeling very well, feeling pukey, called in to work, hope its not the Zombie Virus!!!


----------



## Zombie_Babies

The_Silversword said:


> IM not feeling very well, feeling pukey, called in to work, hope its not the Zombie Virus!!!




HI-V!


----------



## The_Silversword

I hope that a high five youre giving me, and not HIV ,again!!!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Silver, make sure you avoid going to a doctor. You never know what kind of diseases they will give you and charge you for it.


----------



## The_Silversword

Oh, I know, you dont have to tell me twice, I never go to doctors any more, bones heal back by themselves, sure I have a knuckle thats significantly shorter than the others, but still, I have full use of my hand, so doctors, yeah who needs em!


----------



## Zombie_Babies

The_Silversword said:


> I hope that a high five youre giving me, and not HIV ,again!!!




dood, I'm just sayin' your symptoms suggest you may need to get tested.


----------



## The_Silversword

I shouldnt need to get tested, you said you was clean!!!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

I'm on a ferry surrounded by cars worth more than most houses. Maybe I should buy a new car


----------



## Kramodlog

Why not get a rich girlfriend instead, than get the new car?


----------



## Dog Moon

Ah, a rich girlfriend.  That would be nice.  I'm feeling super broke right about now.  Unfortunately my wife was not rich.  Fortunately, I didn't marry her for her money.


----------



## Grehnhewe

Happy Halloween Enworlders and Otters!


----------



## Kramodlog

What is being celebrated exactly?


----------



## Grehnhewe

Saints and Pumpkins.


----------



## Kramodlog

Makes more sense than a giant chocolate rabbit and a zombie.


----------



## Grehnhewe

Santa is cool though...he never asked anyone to eat his body, drink his blood or turn into a zombie.

They don't make chocolate Santas do they?


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

Grehnhewe said:


> They don't make chocolate Santas do they?




Yes they do.
I got them in my stocking when I was a youngster.


----------



## Grehnhewe

How about St Patrick, they don't make a chocolate one of him...although is quite likely soused.


----------



## Kramodlog

Or stab you with a broken bottle.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Robin Hoodlum said:


> Yes they do.
> I got them in my stocking when I was a youngster.




Sounds like somebody should have contacted CPS.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

Zombie_Babies said:


> Sounds like somebody should have contacted CPS.




I know, right?
How dare my parents try and poison me with evil sugar!
Obviously the only reasonable solution is to ban being a parent.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Robin Hoodlum said:


> I know, right?
> How dare my parents try and poison me with evil sugar!
> Obviously the only reasonable solution is to ban being a parent.




I was referring to them allowing 'chocolate santas' to be stuffed into your 'stocking'.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Zombie_Babies said:


> I was referring to them allowing 'chocolate santas' to be stuffed into your 'stocking'.



Ban stockings!!!


----------



## Kramodlog

Why? They manage to make Megan Fox doable.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

Zombie_Babies said:


> I was referring to them allowing 'chocolate santas' to be stuffed into your 'stocking'.




Oh.
hee hee


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Ban stockings!!!




But then how would you poop?



goldomark said:


> Why? They manage to make Megan Fox doable.




Her thumbs certainly don't.  *shudder*



Robin Hoodlum said:


> Oh.
> hee hee




It's 'tee hee', dammit!  And you call yourself an OTTer!?!?!  :shakefist:


----------



## EscherEnigma

Why do you associate the name "ginger" with angry horses?


----------



## Klirshon

Red Hare is commonly depicted as a ginger.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

EscherEnigma said:


> Why do you associate the name "ginger" with angry horses?




More importantly, why did he associate 'Angry Orchard' with alcohol?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Zombie_Babies said:


> More importantly, why did he associate 'Angry Orchard' with alcohol?



Same reason he thought it would be a good idea to buy Red's Strawberry Ale.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Same reason he thought it would be a good idea to buy Red's Strawberry Ale.




This is truly sad.


----------



## PigKnight

Don't pursue Lu Bu!!!!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Zombie_Babies said:


> This is truly sad.



Some times the truth hurts. Other times the truth is sad panda.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

PigKnight said:


> Don't pursue Lu Bu!!!!



Why not?


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Some times the truth hurts. Other times the truth is sad panda.




Sad pandas are sad.


----------



## Klirshon

PigKnight said:


> Don't pursue Lu Bu Fengxian!!!!



Yide ignores your order and charges in anyways.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Mad_Jack said:


> I think Escher would like this film...
> 
> Chinese movie theater uses fan-made poster for new Thor movie...
> 
> Yay Photoshop.



That's just awesome.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

*sigh*
Stuck in the office all day.
Did I tell you guys about the chick we have working in our office now?
She is the GIS person... our "mapper".
Smokin' hawt! Her name is Nina and she is Filipino. Did I mention she is smokin' hawt?
*sigh*


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Robin Hoodlum said:


> *sigh*
> Stuck in the office all day.
> Did I tell you guys about the chick we have working in our office now?
> She is the *GIS person... our "mapper".*
> Smokin' hawt! Her name is Nina and she is Filipino. Did I mention she is smokin' hawt?
> *sigh*



Dude! No dirty porn talk. Come on, settle down.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Dude! No dirty porn talk. Come on, settle down.




Oh yeah, right.
My bad.

My friend and I were discussing where she is from. I told him she was most likely Filipino. He asked how did I figure that. Well, says I, her last name is Barcelona and she is obviously Asian. Spain once owned the Phillipines and a lot of the people there have Spanish sounding names. 
He wanted to argue with me about it. But this is the guy what I argued with about a street name. The street name was Birdman Road. I was calling it Bird- Man road. He corrected me and said it was Birdman Road. We argued for a while but he convinced me he was right. If it was Bird-Man Road, he said Bird and Man would have been two separate words. But since the street name was one word- Birdman- then it was pronounced Birdman, not Bird- Man. 
Makes perfect sense.
He also beats me often in Memoir '44, the jerk.


----------



## Kramodlog

Bat man and batman are not pronounced the same way?


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

No, not really.
Bat Man would be pronounce "_Bat-Man_"
batman would be pronounced "_batman_"
See?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

goldomark said:


> Bat man and batman are not pronounced the same way?



No. Bat man is pronounced as bat man (two different words). Batman, the other hand, is pronounced creepy guy that likes to hang out with kids in tights. Two totally different things.


----------



## Kramodlog

Aaaaah.


----------



## PigKnight

Robin Hoodlum said:


> ...
> My friend and I were discussing where she is from. I told him she was most likely Filipino. He asked how did I figure that. Well, says I, her last name is Barcelona and she is obviously Asian. Spain once owned the Phillipines and a lot of the people there have Spanish sounding names.
> He wanted to argue with me about it. ...



I'm siding with you bro.


----------



## The_Silversword

You know how im always going on about my 175 ton brake press that I run at work? Well I do. Well they got a new brake press in there (not really new, but new to us) and it's max tonnage is like 480. I no longer have the bigest badest brake press in the shop, I suddenly feel very inadequate.


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Surely it's time for a promotion to Ultimate Break Press status?


----------



## Kramodlog

Does size really matter?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Yes.


----------



## Kramodlog

What is your prefered size? 8 inches? 9? 10? 12!?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

11 inches.  Also, color is important.


----------



## trappedslider

which color?


----------



## Kramodlog

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> 11 inches.  Also, color is important.



Which color?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

goldomark said:


> Which color?




Dark colors are generally preferred during the winter to keep you warm, or something.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

But I've heard colors with a darker tint aren't, like, kosher or something.  Like god doesn't like 'em or whatever.


----------



## Kramodlog

Only in space.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

I thought it was only in America for some reason.  I know space is involved somehow, though.  And magic!


----------



## EscherEnigma

... so I just saved over a hundred dollars on car/bike insurance by telling my insurer that I got married.  Why did no one tell me this was a thing?


----------



## PigKnight

EscherEnigma said:


> ... so I just saved over a hundred dollars on car/bike insurance by telling my insurer that I got married.  Why did no one tell me this was a thing?



The real question is, "is your husband a Gekko?"


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok

Probably because until recently it just would have made you angry.


----------



## The_Silversword

So, what ever happened to the Legacy style on this site!? now my choices are white (lame) or 3e (even more lame) what the hell!?!!


----------



## PigKnight

I changed to 3e style.


----------



## Herschel

When making up "official-sounding" terms for things, why is it most of them don't make sense? 
*Warning: controversial subject*



Spoiler



This morning in the women's health debate I heard the term "Placental Feticide". Since when can you weaponize placenta?


----------



## Kramodlog

Since we gave them guns.


----------



## Herschel

How would they pull the trigger?


----------



## Kramodlog

Umbilical cord, duh!


----------



## Zombie_Babies

It's about time those in the womb were armed.


----------



## EscherEnigma

I'm pretty sure most arm themselves.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

*whew*
Just wrapped up playtesting a wargame for an upcoming issue of World at War magazine. It was a rather detailed game (for a magazine game) and gave me fits until I figured it out. It exhausted me.
Now I'm waiting for the next game...


----------



## Kramodlog

So instead of doing it with the wife, you exhaust yourself with war games? I do not know which one of us is sadder.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

Exhaust myself with my wife!?
You're sick!

And it is I who is sadder.


----------



## sabrinathecat

Spent the last 3 days in NYC.
Have some thoughts about that.
On the plane, read a book called Regret's Shadow, which someone posted about here (it was free for kindle download at some point), but I can't find the existing thread to post comments. Don't want to start a new one if it isn't necessary. Any help?

Plays and flash photography. It they say "don't do it," why are there always people who do? It is especially dumb at Radio City Music Hall during the Rockettes' Christmas show, when people start flashing away within spitting distance of the camels. They would be justly served if one of those camels got ornery and bedecked them with camel spit (not something you'd want to smell of for the rest of the day).

Got to see a play staring Ian McKellan and Patrick Steward. You can't go wrong with that combination, right? (sigh) They were the only saving grace to the play: watching them play off/against/with each other. The play was "No Man's Land" by Pinter. Having watched 2 people in the last 5 years who had amazing lives slowly die of alcoholism and Alzheimers, this was not the best choice for me. That said, the two young characters are equally inconsistent and unfocussed, so there is no one in the play who is a stable character, nor particularly interesting. I'm sure if you are a fan of Pinter and his work, this is a wonderful production of the play. To me, it was a complete and utter waste and disappointment.

On the other hand, we also saw "A Gentleman's Guide to Love and Murder", which was quite enjoyable. Based on the same book that inspired "Kind Hearts and Coronets" (a classic Alec Guinness movie), it is the musical version of a man who discovers that he is 9th in line to a noble title, and sets about discretely removing the other 8. No big stars I am aware of, but at least it was enjoyable.

There was also a great display called "Art of the Brick", showcasing the work of an artist who works entirely with Lego. Amazing work. Sadly, a group of children was brought through as part of a school trip, and they blazed through the whole thing in about 10 minutes. Later we came across one child being escorted by his mother, who was most enthusiastic. Of course, I took pictures with my Lego camera. Two Australian women were fascinated (and planning on getting a pair for their children).

And we celebrated my mother's friend's 93rd birthday.


----------



## Dog Moon

goldomark said:


> So instead of doing it with the wife, you exhaust yourself with war games? I do not know which one of us is sadder.




The trick is to combine the two activities.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Dog Moon said:


> The trick is to combine the two activities.




RH is already married to his nemesis.


----------



## Dog Moon

Here's one thread: Regret's Shadow


----------



## Kramodlog

What is up with all the thread necros?


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

Boredom.
Or 
...
nevermind.


----------



## Kramodlog

Necrophiles?


----------



## sabrinathecat

Dog Moon said:


> Here's one thread: Regret's Shadow




Thank you! wonder why neither I nor the site search could find it.

And why is it that almost every time I post or edit, the site gives me a pop-up asking if I'm sure I want to leave the page? When did this start? Is there a way to stop it?


----------



## Kramodlog

It is happens from time to time. And no you can's stop it. Only Morrus has the power.


----------



## Dog Moon

sabrinathecat said:


> Thank you! wonder why neither I nor the site search could find it.
> 
> And why is it that almost every time I post or edit, the site gives me a pop-up asking if I'm sure I want to leave the page? When did this start? Is there a way to stop it?




I don't see that but recently when I've been posting EnWorld posts the post and then goes to a messed up page that has an error that says I can't post again for another 30 seconds.


----------



## Dog Moon

sabrinathecat said:


> Thank you! wonder why neither I nor the site search could find it.
> 
> And why is it that almost every time I post or edit, the site gives me a pop-up asking if I'm sure I want to leave the page? When did this start? Is there a way to stop it?




I don't see that but recently when I've been posting EnWorld posts the post and then goes to a messed up page that has an error that says I can't post again for another 30 seconds.

Okay and now I got your error for the first time too.... I shouldn't have read your post.  I would have been fine if I hadn't!


----------



## Dog Moon

It's weird that there's an option to ignore yourself... and then when you press it you get a message that says "We can't help you ignore yourself."


----------



## sabrinathecat

I frequently ignore myself. It's the only way to stay sane.


----------



## The_Silversword

What did you say? Haha, a bit of a joke there.


----------



## Kramodlog

Doing a double shift today. 

Thank you snow storm that scraring co-workers.


----------



## Grehnhewe

Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving.  73 degrees today, but it could become a horrific forties overnight My workers may not find their scarves...definitely going to be understaffed tomorrow.


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok

... See, this is why I consider Californians weak. You're English, so calling weather in the 40F range horrific had better not be serious.


----------



## Grehnhewe

Like we got total constitution! OMG!

(seriously though, it drops below fifty and girls bust out the mittens and scarves.)

edit: I only wear wellies if the chance of rain is over 10 percent.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Grehnhewe said:


> Like we got total constitution! OMG!
> 
> (seriously though, it drops below fifty and girls bust out the mittens and scarves.)
> 
> edit: I only wear wellies if the chance of rain is over 10 percent.



What the hell are wellies? 

50 or below, here in Florida, is considered a wintery-apocalypse. Fortunately, that 
rarely happens.


----------



## Grehnhewe

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> What the hell are wellies?
> 
> 50 or below, here in Florida, is considered a wintery-apocalypse. Fortunately, that
> rarely happens.



Wellies: sort of like sandals except they are boots and made out of rubber.  Like little kids and fisherman wear here.

Yeah, it never gets cold in Florida.  I think it would take me a while to get used to the humidity.  I really love the weather where I live.  Never really hot or cold and quite Mediterranean.  Without so many hairy dudes and olives.

Edit: When did I become an Acolyte?  Do I get a candle?


----------



## Kramodlog

Well, it has been confirmed. The next two weeks I'll be working 80 hours  week, that is four 20 hours days. 

Woot!


----------



## Grehnhewe

goldomark said:


> Well, it has been confirmed. The next two weeks I'll be working 80 hours  week, that is four 20 hours days.
> 
> Woot!



Your social life is gonna suck, but you will be making bank with little opportunity to spend it.  Liquor and high energy food will see you through.


----------



## Kramodlog

The good news is that I'll be able to post in an alternative fashion even more!


----------



## Grehnhewe

So you post a lot at work or will your sleep deprivation bring forth the fashion.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Fashion?  Everyone knows that Goldo has no fashion sense.


----------



## Kramodlog

Grehnhewe said:


> So you post a lot at work or will your sleep deprivation bring forth the fashion.



Yes!


----------



## Kramodlog

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Fashion?  Everyone knows that Goldo has no fashion sense.



Captain toe shoes shouldn't be talking.


----------



## Grehnhewe

Shoes can make or break an outfit.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

So I'm flipping through the channels, and I run into "Wrong Turn 5: Bloodlines." Who the hell greenlit four more movies after the first one was made, and what kind of drugs were they on?


----------



## Kramodlog

In Hollywood? Cocaine. Maybe meth.

-I HAVE THIS GREAT IDEA FOR A FILM!

-SUPER, TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> So I'm flipping through the channels, and I run into "Wrong Turn 5: Bloodlines." Who the hell greenlit four more movies after the first one was made, and what kind of drugs were they on?




I think I saw part of that once.  It was pretty awesome.


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok

Taking wind chill into account, it's been around -20 Fahrenheit here today. This weather is great.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Ragnar_Lodbrok said:


> Taking wind chill into account, it's been around -20 Fahrenheit here today. This weather is great.




Not too bad tomorrow the temperature is going to plummet all the way down to a low of 71. The gift week over be 82, all there may be massive death because people will freeze to death


----------



## Kramodlog

Are they anouncing a meth storm in Florida?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

No, we are entering our dry season. Storms become rare this time of year. We might get one or two, but they usually aren't anything to brag about. The temperature also plummets to an ungodly 50 degrees (give or take)... maybe two or three days out of the year. I know, how do we survive? 

I'm any case, if there was a storm, it wouldn't be meth. Florida's drug of choice is oxycodone.


----------



## Kramodlog

Oxycodone? Lame.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Well, oxycodone and bath salts.


----------



## Kramodlog

That is much more entertaining.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I'm any case, if there was a storm, it wouldn't be meth. Florida's drug of choice is oxycodone.




That don't count.  I mean, that's prescription stuff sos it's all legal-like.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Zombie_Babies said:


> That don't count.  I mean, that's prescription stuff sos it's all legal-like.



Not the way we prescribe it here in Florida. Got severe pain? Here's some oxy. Got a cold? Here's some oxy. Bored? Here's some oxy.


----------



## Kramodlog

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Not the way we prescribe it here in Florida. Got severe pain? Here's some oxy. Got a cold? Here's some oxy. Bored? Here's some oxy.



Kewl.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Not the way we prescribe it here in Florida. Got severe pain? Here's some oxy. Got a cold? Here's some oxy. Bored? Here's some oxy.




Sounds legit to me, braj.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Zombie_Babies said:


> Sounds legit to me, braj.



Totally. We even had an entire industry dedicated to it. Lots of people from other states would come by to get some. Unfortunately the government thought it was a bad thing and release the bath salt zombie to scare the oxytourists away. It was effective.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Totally. We even had an entire industry dedicated to it. Lots of people from other states would come by to get some. Unfortunately the government thought it was a bad thing and release the bath salt zombie to scare the oxytourists away. It was effective.




But Oxy is legal so it's not dangerous.  What a shady thing to do - conflate Oxy and bathsalts.  Lame.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Zombie_Babies said:


> But Oxy is legal so it's not dangerous.  What a shady thing to do - conflate Oxy and bathsalts.  Lame.



Yes, Oxy is legal, but unfortunately a majority of those Oxytourists were from the Souf.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Yes, Oxy is legal, but unfortunately a majority of those Oxytourists were from the Souf.




So?  It's still not dangerous.  It's as safe as a Tylenol chewable.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Zombie_Babies said:


> So?  It's still not dangerous.  It's as safe as a Tylenol chewable.



Oh, we still prescribe it easily. We just had to get rid of the toothless Oxytourists. The danger was never the Oxy.We just didn't want peeps from the Souf, know what I mean?


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Oh, we still prescribe it easily. We just had to get rid of the toothless Oxytourists. The danger was never the Oxy.We just didn't want peeps from the Souf, know what I mean?




Ah, I see.  Yeah, that makes sense.  You don't want your entire state to look like the inside of a Wal Mart.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Zombie_Babies said:


> Ah, I see.  Yeah, that makes sense.  You don't want your entire state to look like the inside of a Wal Mart.



Exactly!


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Exactly!




Tis a noble goal, sir, but likely impossible to achieve.  There are too many Wal Mart shoppers out there to try and keep out.  Eventually we'll all be overrun.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Zombie_Babies said:


> Tis a noble goal, sir, but likely impossible to achieve.  There are too many Wal Mart shoppers out there to try and keep out.  Eventually we'll all be overrun.



Hopefully I'll be dead by then.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Hopefully I'll be dead by then.




Not to worry, all of humanity will be dead by then.  It's simply a question of whether you've also been assimilated or not.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Zombie_Babies said:


> Not to worry, all of humanity will be dead by then.  It's simply a question of whether you've also been assimilated or not.



Not going to happen. I brush my teeth, which is like holy water against Souferners.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Hmm ... well, then odds are you'll be captured, killed, chopped up and cooked into meth.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Zombie_Babies said:


> Hmm ... well, then odds are you'll be captured, killed, chopped up and cooked into meth.



Not likely. I speak Spanish. They'll probably try to deport me.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Not likely. I speak Spanish. They'll probably try to deport me.




Not if they decide they want to spice up their meth recipe a li'l.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Zombie_Babies said:


> Not if they decide they want to spice up their meth recipe a li'l.



That would be un-Murikan.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> That would be un-Murikan.




Violently stealing something from another culture and claiming it as your own is _un_-Murikan?  Gurl, you cray-cray.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Zombie_Babies said:


> Violently stealing something from another culture and claiming it as your own is _un_-Murikan?  Gurl, you cray-cray.



You do have a point. About the Murikan thing, I mean.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> You do have a point. About the Murikan thing, I mean.




Aww gurl, whatchu sayin?  You sayin you ain't cray-cray?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Zombie_Babies said:


> Aww gurl, whatchu sayin?  You sayin you ain't cray-cray?



Not cray-cray, but I do like it when you call me 'gurl.'


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Not cray-cray, but I do like it when you call me 'gurl.'




Shut up baby, I know it!  ... gurl ...


----------



## Kramodlog

Interesting.

I dusted off my old interwebz dating profil, but didn't get active on it.

It was enough "lure" a woman. Guess I still got it. Troubling though. She is 36 and has a 7 years old girl. We've exchanged a few emails so far, she seems cool, but I do not know if I feel confortable doing my thing with a single mom. It has been a year and a half since I mingled so I'm not sure I wanna jump with both feet into this.

Oh, why am I plagued with this moral soul!? Whyyyyyyy!?


----------



## The_Silversword

Shes got a kid? Thats a sure sign that shes... you know.


----------



## Kramodlog

Selective? It would appear so as I was flushed.


----------



## Herobizkit

Not every single mom is trying to lock down a father figure via interwebz.

A gurl's gotta eat, too. :3

Just stay away from POF unless you really want to get into the crazies.


----------



## Kramodlog

It is official! Starday saterday I'm working 7 days a week! Woot!


----------



## Zombie_Babies

I got to work the past weekend.  We worked from 0600 to 1530 on Sat - it's cool, we took a 15 min break - and from 0400 to 0830 on Sun.  Oh, no overtime pay for us.  I _did _get some comp time before I had to work those days, though, so I'm happy.


----------



## Kramodlog

Comp?


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Compensatory time.  Time off to compensate for the extra time worked without extra pay.


----------



## Kramodlog

That is pure exploitation. Down with owners!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Zombie_Babies said:


> I got to work the past weekend.  We worked from 0600 to 1530 on Sat - it's cool, we took a 15 min break - and from 0400 to 0830 on Sun.  Oh, no overtime pay for us.  I _did _get some comp time before I had to work those days, though, so I'm happy.



That must have been one messed up toilet.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

You have no idea.


----------



## taz135

*paranormaol*

this science fiction spooky things are high on my list


----------



## Kramodlog

taz135 said:


> this science fiction spooky things are high on my list



Huh?


----------



## taz135

*moonwalker*

i am trying to post this link of a man that Man Moonwalks into the future (genuine footage)

This video is amazing he can really dance like Michael Jackson but forum does not allow me to post links here. youtube video title is "time travel caught moonwalking on tape - happy new year 2014"


----------



## Kramodlog

*Fail*

Try harder.


----------



## The_Silversword

taz135 said:


> i am trying to post this link of a man that Man Moonwalks into the future (genuine footage)
> 
> This video is amazing he can really dance like Michael Jackson but forum does not allow me to post links here. youtube video title is "time travel caught moonwalking on tape - happy new year 2014"




Whoa, time travlers are among us!


----------



## Grehnhewe

Happy New Year Otters and Enworlders.  The holidays kind of kicked my ass..but mostly in a good way.

Lots of parties, work, food, drink and running.  It has been in the seventies here everyday for almost two weeks.  It was 80 on Christmas Day...awesome!

Chelsea FC has been killing it and...

What?  Chargers make it into the playoffs by the hair of their chinny chin chin.  V Bengals on Sunday!


----------



## Kramodlog

At your hotel the themes were the 70s and 80s? Nice.


----------



## Grehnhewe

Disco and Glam.  Oh yeah the tree was topped with a disco ball and I am pretty sure I saw a dude wearing spandex and makeup.


----------



## Kramodlog

Sweet?


----------



## Grehnhewe

No, not really.  I sort of like the more traditional things about the holidays.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Grehnhewe said:


> Happy New Year Otters and Enworlders.  The holidays kind of kicked my ass..but mostly in a good way.
> 
> Lots of parties, work, food, drink and running.  It has been in the seventies here everyday for almost two weeks.  It was 80 on Christmas Day...awesome!
> 
> Chelsea FC has been killing it and...
> 
> What?  Chargers make it into the playoffs by the hair of their chinny chin chin.  V Bengals on Sunday!




That's about as close to backing into the playoffs a team can get.    They couldn't handle the Chief's backup players and should have lost.  The Bengals are pretty good at home so I think you're in for a Shottenheimer style postseason.  'Course my Packers are probably insta-out, too.


----------



## Grehnhewe

Zombie_Babies said:


> That's about as close to backing into the playoffs a team can get.    They couldn't handle the Chief's backup players and should have lost.  The Bengals are pretty good at home so I think you're in for a Shottenheimer style postseason.  'Course my Packers are probably insta-out, too.



Yeah, I cannot believe they slid it in.  They lost to the Bengals a few weeks ago and it is looking to be 34 in Cincinnati?  3 teams from AFC West, who would have thought.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Grehnhewe said:


> Yeah, I cannot believe they slid it in.  They lost to the Bengals a few weeks ago and it is looking to be 34 in Cincinnati?  3 teams from AFC West, who would have thought.




Oh my gawd that was an awful weekend of football for me.  Every team I wanted to win lost.  The only good news was that the Packers defense didn't look like lost children for the most part.  Wow.  Terrible.


----------



## Grehnhewe

Zombie_Babies said:


> Oh my gawd that was an awful weekend of football for me.  Every team I wanted to win lost.  The only good news was that the Packers defense didn't look like lost children for the most part.  Wow.  Terrible.



Chargers baby!  Going to watch them at Mile High on Sunday.  They won there only a few weeks ago.  Can they shut down the Broncos offense?


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Grehnhewe said:


> Chargers baby!  Going to watch them at Mile High on Sunday.  They won there only a few weeks ago.  Can they shut down the Broncos offense?




I would say 'no' but that would mean it'll probably be a shutout in the Chargers' favor.  That'd be fine, though, cuz I can't stand Manning.


----------



## Kramodlog

I had some people over at the last minute. I didn't have any desert to offer them, the port wine I gave them was subpar and I only had one bottle of refrigerated water to offer, so we had to keep filling it and serve it immediately without cooling it properly. 

I'm a terrible person. I am a shamed.


----------



## Grehnhewe

goldomark said:


> I had some people over at the last minute. I didn't have any desert to offer them, the port wine I gave them was subpar and I only had one bottle of refrigerated water to offer, so we had to keep filling it and serve it immediately without cooling it properly.
> 
> I'm a terrible person. I am a shamed.



The fact that you even have Port in your house says something.  Guests that are last minute on a Sunday get what they get.  A good guest might have rundown to the shops.

Good show on the necromancy


----------



## Dog Moon

Guests last minute on ANY day should be happy with what they get.  Currently all I would be able to offer would be water and milk.  Definitely no desert...

And not a lot to eat for dinner either.


----------



## The_Silversword

goldomark said:


> I had some people over at the last minute. I didn't have any desert to offer them, the port wine I gave them was subpar and I only had one bottle of refrigerated water to offer, so we had to keep filling it and serve it immediately without cooling it properly.
> 
> I'm a terrible person. I am a shamed.





Dont you have any ice in the freezer!?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

goldomark said:


> I had some people over at the last minute. I didn't have any desert to offer them, the port wine I gave them was subpar and I only had one bottle of refrigerated water to offer, so we had to keep filling it and serve it immediately without cooling it properly.
> 
> I'm a terrible person. I am a shamed.



Last minute guests get last minute preparations. I would have had them put their money together and just ordered food and desert. They should feel lucky they got wine of any kind.


----------



## Kramodlog

The_Silversword said:


> Dont you have any ice in the freezer!?



I do. They refused, saying they did not want to bother me with it. 

I need to buy a second bottle. This way when the first one is emptied I can serve the second one that is cold and I can refill the first one and put it in the freezer.



Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Last minute guests get last minute preparations. I would have had them put their money together and just ordered food and desert. They should feel lucky they got wine of any kind.



They brought some delicious sushi and miso. I paid for my share, but this was all last minute, like I get a text saying: "Want some sushi, we be at _Tri_, the one close to your place." I said yes.

They didn't complained about the port. I was the one who voiced disappointement. My friends followed. At least my wine was good. 

Warre's Otima 10 years old, you have brought me shame. I ban thee from my house! After I finish the bottle...


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Long weekend.  Gotta take my project car apart a lot earlier than I wanted to.  Moron I bought it from thought water was just as good as antifreeze.  Lost a couple freeze plugs and potentially cracked the block (unknown at this time).  I have the engine out and clean and will tear it down to the empty block this week and then it's off to the machine shop for cylinder honing and, potentially, sleeving.  Yippee!


----------



## bone_naga

So I'm finally back after a bit of a break. I finished the last class I needed for my degree and I started making my own wine and cider (I've got my second batch of each going now).


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

bone_naga said:


> So I'm finally back after a bit of a break. I finished the last class I needed for my degree



What did they teach you to blow up this time?


> and I started making my own wine and cider (I've got my second batch of each going now).



You know, we have an alcohol thread where Silver is showing off his beer brewing. You should pass by there.


----------



## The_Silversword

We should totally make a homebrew thread.


----------



## Viking Bastard

I've been acting manager at the hotel I work at for the last two weeks, in addition to my normal workload. The manager finally returns from his trip to China this evening. I am wiped.

But we're getting a friend from Canada over for a few days next week. Looking forward to that!


----------



## Kramodlog

I started working evenings again. Seems more natural. Far easier to be discipined when it comes to food and excercise.


----------



## bone_naga

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> What did they teach you to blow up this time?



Nothing. Not that I haven't blown anything up lately, it just had nothing to do with my academic studies. 


Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> You know, we have an alcohol thread where Silver is showing off his beer brewing. You should pass by there.



I'll have to check out the beer thread.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

bone_naga said:


> Nothing. Not that I haven't blown anything up lately, it just had nothing to do with my academic studies.



Well that sounds boring. So what is your degree in?


> I'll have to check out the beer thread.



It's now the alcohol thread.


----------



## bone_naga

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Well that sounds boring. So what is your degree in?
> It's now the alcohol thread.



Homeland Security. Where's this alcohol thread?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

bone_naga said:


> Homeland Security.



There is a degree in that?







> Where's this alcohol thread?



PMed.


----------



## trappedslider

bone_naga said:


> Homeland Security. Where's this alcohol thread?




Over there at that one place


----------



## bone_naga

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> There is a degree in that?



Yep. I also have a degree in Counterterrorism. I've thought about getting my master's in Weapons of Mass Destruction.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

bone_naga said:


> Yep. I also have a degree in Counterterrorism. I've thought about getting my master's in Weapons of Mass Destruction.



I'm guessing those are only available through the military, correct?


----------



## Kramodlog

You need a degree to be able to drone "terrorists"?


----------



## trappedslider

bone_naga said:


> Yep. I also have a degree in Counterterrorism. I've thought about getting my master's in Weapons of Mass Destruction.




I thought about getting a degree in CT..but then my health issues got in the way....


----------



## The_Silversword

Viking Bastard said:


> I've been acting manager at the hotel I work at for the last two weeks, in addition to my normal workload. The manager finally returns from his trip to China this evening. I am wiped.
> 
> But we're getting a friend from Canada over for a few days next week. Looking forward to that!




Acting manager? What does that mean exactly? You have to do all the stuff the manager would do, but not get paid for it?


----------



## Zombie_Babies

bone_naga said:


> Homeland Security. Where's this alcohol thread?




You gonna join the Toilet Safety Administration or something?


----------



## Viking Bastard

The_Silversword said:


> Acting manager? What does that mean exactly? You have to do all the stuff the manager would do, but not get paid for it?




It means I'm the boss when he's away. I don't know where you'd get the impression I don't get paid for it.

More work = more hours = more money.

But also = more tired = less time for everything else.


----------



## bone_naga

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I'm guessing those are only available through the military, correct?



Nope. There are some military or at least government-only schools that offer them but I actually got mine from a civilian college that caters mostly to military and first responders but is technically open to everyone.


----------



## The_Silversword

Viking Bastard said:


> It means I'm the boss when he's away. I don't know where you'd get the impression I don't get paid for it.
> 
> More work = more hours = more money.
> 
> But also = more tired = less time for everything else.




Well when my boss is on vacation and i got to do his job as well as mine, i still make what i normally make, not what he makes, which sucks.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Viking Bastard said:


> It means I'm the boss when he's away. I don't know where you'd get the impression I don't get paid for it.
> 
> More work = more hours = more money.
> 
> But also = more tired = less time for everything else.




What's this 'more work = more hours = more money' thing?  I get the more work = more hours but more money?  Not in a long, long time.  

In other words, I work overtime but don't get paid overtime.


----------



## Kramodlog

Zombie_Babies said:


> What's this 'more work = more hours = more money' thing?  I get the more work = more hours but more money?  Not in a long, long time.
> 
> In other words, I work overtime but don't get paid overtime.



/appears in a puff of sulferous smoke

Friend, have you considered unionizing?


----------



## Zombie_Babies

goldomark said:


> /appears in a puff of sulferous smoke
> 
> Friend, have you considered unionizing?




Nope.  I don't need OT anyway plus I get comp time in most cases.  I've only worked like an extra week so far this year and I've gotten like 3 extra days off!


----------



## Kramodlog

Zombie_Babies said:


> Nope.  I don't need OT anyway plus I get comp time in most cases.  I've only worked like an extra week so far this year and I've gotten like 3 extra days off!



Classic alienation, comrade.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

goldomark said:


> Classic alienation, comrade.




I've never even been to outer space, bro.  Or Mexico.


----------



## Kramodlog

Huh... Not that kind of alienation.


----------



## Viking Bastard

The_Silversword said:


> Well when my boss is on vacation and i got to do his job as well as mine, i still make what i normally make, not what he makes, which sucks.




Oh, yeah. No, I don't get his salary—not that I know what he makes—which I would in a perfect world.


----------



## The_Silversword

Viking Bastard said:


> Oh, yeah. No, I don't get his salary—not that I know what he makes—which I would in a perfect world.




Yeah, im not sure what my boss makes either, but im willing to bet that its a bit more than me.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

The_Silversword said:


> Yeah, im not sure what my boss makes either, but im willing to bet that its a bit more than me.



I know what my boss makes.


----------



## Kramodlog

Got a hobo in front of my condo.


----------



## Dog Moon

goldomark said:


> Got a hobo in front of my condo.
> 
> View attachment 61387




Just hope he doesn't have a shotgun.


----------



## Kramodlog

Dog Moon said:


> Just hope he doesn't have a shotgun.



It is Québec, not the US. He has free health care to terrorize us.


----------



## Kramodlog

Food porn!


----------

